# DQ200 DQ250 direct swap possibility



## pkwspawn (Jan 18, 2014)

Done a quick search on EA888 Gen3 DQ250 and found out the 1.8T FWD sedan selling in China are equipped with the DQ250(6spd,wet)!![got this from audi.cn]
I thought all 8v 1.8Ts are equipped with the DQ200 DSG? 
Does this mean it's possible to do a direct swap btn the two, anyone? 
The DQ200 on the car is a real limitation on the pretty good 1.8T engine.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Nope--you have to step up to an S7 to get a seven-speed. U.S. A3s and S3s both have the 6-speed.


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> Nope--you have to step up to an S7 to get a seven-speed. U.S. A3s and S3s both have the 6-speed.


I thought he was asking if you could just buy a 6MT transmission and do a direct swap?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

DQ250 is the 6-speed wet clutch DSG. DQ200 is the dry clutch 7-speed DSG. I'm not sure what the post is discussing.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

mike3141 said:


> DQ250 is the 6-speed wet clutch DSG. DQ200 is the dry clutch 7-speed DSG. I'm not sure what the post is discussing.


OP appears to inquire whether the DSG from the 2.0T can be swapped into a 1.8T, presumably because the DSG in the 2.0T can handle much more torque due to the use of wet clutches rather than dry clutches.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

A3_yuppie said:


> OP appears to inquire whether the DSG from the 2.0T can be swapped into a 1.8T, presumably because the DSG in the 2.0T can handle much more torque due to the use of wet clutches rather than dry clutches.


You get the 6-speed DSG on both 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped A3s.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

mike3141 said:


> You get the 6-speed DSG on both 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped A3s.


Yes, they are both 6 speed DSG, but are they the same 6 speed DSG?


----------



## pkwspawn (Jan 18, 2014)

I was referring to the European 1.8T model all equipped with DQ200.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> You get the 6-speed DSG on both 1.8T- and 2.0T-equipped A3s.


Really? Lucky you.

In mexico 1.8t gets the 7 speed stronic


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## Raynold (May 30, 2015)

pkwspawn said:


> I was referring to the European 1.8T model all equipped with DQ200.


This is quite old topic, anyway if you check out engine (module 01) adaptations/codings, you probably find option to change DSG type from 7-gears to 6-gerars.
I don't think it is abosolutely not possible but it requires at least well skilled mechanic...

There are more VAG models with 1.8 engine and DQ200, eg Seat Leon 5F 1.8TSI. Engine is able to put about 400Nm torque to transmission, but without modification DQ200 can handle about 320-330Nm.


----------



## A38V 1.8TFSI (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting, hopefully some do a dq250 swap, I have DQ200 (dry 7dsg) too

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

